# VPN Server mit Windows 2003 Server Version



## graf_brainstorm (14. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet der Netzwerke. Ich habe einen VPN Server in mein Netz integriert. Die Remote Verbindung  läuft über den RDC Client. Wenn ich mich von Außen einwählen möchte klappt es als Administrator sehr gut. Möchte ich aber einem User dieses Recht geben klappt es nicht. Ich komme als User bis zur Anmeldung. Dort wird mein Paßwort allerdings nicht akzeptiert.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen was ich falsch mache....


----------



## IAN (14. April 2005)

Hat der Nutzer die Berechtig für den Remote-Zugriff?

IAN


----------

